
Obama blasts US firms for ‘magically becoming Irish’ - lelf
http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/politics/obama-blasts-us-firms-for-magically-becoming-irish-in-controversial-tax-switches-30458809.html
======
cordite
Isn't Facebook one of the ones that have done this?

